# Pay scale - beauty industry



## NewLifeBegin (28 Aug 2007)

Hi,
I was looking on the net for the wages a Body Therapist - Beauty Therapist - Holistic Massages etc would get on a weekly basis.

I have check out payscale but its not really much to go on.  
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## susie1 (28 Aug 2007)

*Re: Pay Scale Beauty Industy*

[broken link removed] 

just under 20k according to Fas


----------



## nelly (28 Aug 2007)

*Re: Pay Scale Beauty Industy*

working for yourself and branching into sports massage can net you more, and it is quite "cash rich".
the scale above is just for PAYE perhaps?


----------



## NewLifeBegin (31 Aug 2007)

*Re: Pay Scale Beauty Industy*

*Susie1* 
€20k is that it ??  Oh my god I'm doing 4 years training for that crap money!
I'll be doing Body Therapy with Business Practice,
Beauty & Body Therapy Diploma 
Holistic Massages
& Spa Therapies
Then there is two optional years also...  Surely I could get more wages with all the training??..

Thanks *nelly*, i'll have the business practice so I could work for myself, sounds more promising.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2007)

NewLifeBegin said:


> *Susie1*
> €20k is that it ??  Oh my god I'm doing 4 years training for that crap money!


Did you not check out the career/salary prospects *before *embarking on this course of study?



nelly said:


> and it is quite "cash rich".


Can you explain what you mean by this please?



susie1 said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> just under 20k according to Fas


Wonder how up to date that information is? No indication on the website as far as I can see.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (1 Sep 2007)

Hey *Clubman.  *Its a career that I will enjoy.  I don't want to work at something that i hate.  I want to wake up & look forward to work.  I know the salary abroad is fairly good.  & also working on Cruise Ships too.  Might have to many commitments to go that far tho'.  

I'm not sure how up to date that website is for [broken link removed]
It could have been a while back for all I know.  
As for cash rich from another poster.  It may mean €€€ a lot of good money working for myself...  
Well thats what i'm thinking.  
So far I can't find much feedback as to the Beauty Industry in Ireland.  I'll ask in the College when I start


----------



## SarahMc (1 Sep 2007)

Its not that out of date, wages in the beauty industry are very poor.  Like hairdressing and trades though, there are good opportunities to go self employed if you have business accumen.

Four years though!! Thats crazy, most recognised beauty therapy qualifications take 1-2 years.


----------



## NewLifeBegin (2 Sep 2007)

As I said above I will be training in 

Body Therapy with Business Practice for 1 year
Beauty & Body Therapy Diploma 1 year
Holisitic Massages 1 Year
Spa Therapies 1 year

I will have many options to work with.  I am sure that I would get much more money with the experience I will have.

Its something I will really enjoy


----------

